# [Fri 13th Apr 2012] Brixton ukulele spectacular with Dulwich Ukulele Club! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Apr 8, 2012)

Brace yourself for a great night of live music with the stage-thumping DULWICH UKULELE CLUB, backed by DJs serving up floor-filling shovelfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from 9pm till 2.30am! 

LIVE ONSTAGE:

DULWICH UKULELE CLUB
A feast of ukulele action!
The Dulwich Ukulele Club are a large band armed with small instruments. Eight ukulele players, plus bassist and percussionist they play all original material ploughing a similar furrow to their south london compatriots the Alabama Three.
"A must see. No kidding." The Guardian
"Pick of the Year" The Telegraph
"A treat ...catch them when you can" The Londonist 








DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats. 

More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/dulwich-ukulele-club-april-2012.html


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

This is tonight! Band onstage around 11, with me, nipsla and maggot on the disc spinning mechanisms.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 13, 2012)

Unlikely as it may seem, I am considering coming to this, because the Dulwich Ukulele Club were great fun when I saw them at the Offline a while back, and I like all the djs!

I just don't like the pub itself on Offline nights, because it gets so crowded, and I need to sit....


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2012)

The pub has changed a bit so you may find it a bit more comfortable, unless it gets really packed.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 13, 2012)

I have failed to find anyone to come with me, and I have to go home from work first, so I am not sure I will find the energy to make it to Brixton tonight, but I haven't ruled it out yet


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I don't suppose anyone was surprised that I didn't make it last night.  Basically, I fell asleep on the sofa.  I sometimes wonder if I will ever reclaim a social life!

Anyway, I hope it went well and that those who went had fun.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2012)

Photos from the show: 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-avalanche-of-ukes-with-the-dulwich-ukulele-club-at-brixton-offline/


----------

